# Best free or cheap (one time payment) billing & support systems?



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2013)

I've got a basic, simple need. I just need something that allows me to sell two products, with stock control, and be able to receive and respond to support requests. Basically just want it to help me keep track of billing, and to alert people when they need to renew their service and generate the invoice for them.

I've seen quite a few things on CodeCanyon, seen a few elsewhere. Don't have time to buy/install them all, so was hoping to get some input from people who may have used one or two.

Hit me with some knowledge!


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxBilling should be more than enough I guess. Or you can use Thehostingtool. Simple and basic


----------



## kunnu (Aug 26, 2013)

1. AccountLabPlus

2. ModernBill


----------



## bizzard (Aug 26, 2013)

I have tried available demos of most of the billing systems, with support integration, but none of them appealed to me, when I looked at the admin part.

Had some freetime and so, thought of building a custom solution for myself and its almost ready. If something similar to what happened with SolusVM happens for WHMCS, we might find more custom billing solutions being developed and its not much a pain to develop one, considering the efforts put to develop custom control panels.


----------



## Cloudrck (Aug 26, 2013)

I highly recommened you check out Blesta. I've been using their new version 3 since the early beta. 99% of it is open source and it's very well written. The guys in charge are involved with the community, and it's quite easy to develop custom modules. It has a low price point as well.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 26, 2013)

I would highly recommend Tomato Cart.

Its admin area is cool.


----------



## mikho (Aug 26, 2013)

Are the products hosting related? Ie somthing like thehostingtool that creates an account when people sign up.


Otherwise I would checkout some of the many e-commerce softwares out there


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 27, 2013)

BoxBilling is easily the best free billing/support system out right now. Next in line would be TheHostingTool, rarely updated (last time I checked), however it is fully functional and does accept PayPal payments.


----------



## billingspc (Sep 1, 2013)

I am not sure what we paid back 8 years ago or so for AWBS. But back then we loved the software. Now we do use WHMCS and really at the price tag of $250 is not to bad. Or even the leased option. However we did try out Boxbilling and that one is free.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 1, 2013)

BoxBilling's free version is great as compared to others.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 1, 2013)

Installed Boxbilling, looks neat. Just can't access the damn admin area. Nginx with it is weird. I followed like three guides, to the word. Re-installed. No luck. Only had a couple hours of time available to mess with it, so will jump in and give it a more detailed look when time allows. Looks damn good for what it is.


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 1, 2013)

Probably funky index routing, and nginx rewrite rules.

Try rewriting everything that doesn't exist to index.php, it's usually the way to go with software like these.


----------

